# 2 dtc's I know the answer, but I want another opinion



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

codes 16395, and 17701.... any w8 experts want to chime in?
thanks


----------



## wigsjet92 (Nov 8, 2002)

*Re: 2 dtc's I know the answer, but I want another opinion (german performance)*

P0020 16395 Camshaft Position Actuator Circuit Bank 2 Malfunction
Running any different?
If it was under warrentyi would throw both banks a new set of adjusters
Out of warrenty you could clear and hope for the best
I think new adjusters are about $950 each plus all the misc gaskets and seals anywhere from 15-25 hours of work
Dont know about the 17701 though. is that the right number?


_Modified by wigsjet92 at 11:21 AM 12-28-2007_


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

are you a shop or an independant?


----------



## dayday1980 (Nov 21, 2007)

*Re: 2 dtc's I know the answer, but I want another opinion (german performance)*

remove the 2 t15 screws holding the actuator to the adjuster, i have had these stick before and have had good luck freeing them up!


----------



## german performance (Sep 5, 2004)

*Re: 2 dtc's I know the answer, but I want another opinion (dayday1980)*

are you a shop or an independant?
its my nephew's car he actually is out here from minnesota. 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------


----------

